# new gun



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I just got a gamo viper express for 25% off.but i was dust wondering what i cood shoot and kill humanily with shotshells and pellets


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Shotshells are good for rats, small birds (sparrows) and things that size out to about ten feet.

The pellets are .22 caliber, and they should be good out to about 20-30 yards until you develop proficiency out to greater distances. Feel free to use them on squirrels, rabbits, groundhogs, crows, and a few other things that size.

Good luck, little dude.

:sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks cleankill


----------

